# Buckeye Lake Possibly



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

hey all, I was just curious to see if buckeye is open, me and my father may hit it up today, To fish or not to fish... Hmmmm


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

Was out at Buckeye Lake Village ramp yesterday. No ice, water looked to be down about a foot from full.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, looks like I'll be out there!


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

It's down about 3 to 4 foot from normal pool. But it is open. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Talked to a cple guys in a boat Friday night who said the water temp was 36 I fished 6 to 8 spots in 160 min time with no takers, I also went back on sat with intentions of staying till sundown but was out of there by 4:30 a good 2 hrs with minnies on the bottom and throwing rogues to no avail. It feels good to be back out, there were a good many breeder shad snagged and dropped in tackle boxes or thrown at one another pretty entertaining no eyes caught though. Did meet one guy who has a distaste for this site but seems to know everyone and reads it pretty often, he didnt catch anything in his area but smooched in on are group to suck up any info and packed it in as we did.


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Good fishing with you again Jeff, we tried another spot till after dark with no luck. As for the shad, wait till he finds the one i threw under his truck seat...that will teach him


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Gator,

Are you the same Gator that I used to ice fish @ Buckeye years ago ?


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

I was wondering if the 79 ramp area refroze last night with the lack of wind and cold temps. Any info would be great.


----------



## luckyj56 (Mar 1, 2013)

any luck this weekend on buckeye


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm sure it did it was freezing fast at 830pm


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Lake is ice as of 11 am. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Bob how is it going you must have seen grumpy old men with the fish under the seat trick


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Zfish said:


> Gator,
> 
> Are you the same Gator that I used to ice fish @ Buckeye years ago ?


Dang - look who crawed out of the woodwook. How you doing Z ?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

For the past few years we have been on the Lake catching some decent saugeyes around the first part of April. I hope this year we can do it again. We usually go out during the week when you all are working  A benefit being retired.
Can't wait to get back out on the water. It's been a long winter, I'm ready for it to get warm.


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Z-fish...yup that would be me, still doing the ice fishing thing when weather permits.
Jim.. I leave for 5 mins. and come back to my tackle bag stuffed with some big shad SO I can't wait till this weekend when it warms up a spell and he tries to figure out where the smell is coming from:S


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Anybody gonna brave the storm and fish tonight? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I ran out there just bit ago to try fishing. Much to my horror... it was iced over. This was at FFB.


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Ohh well that's not good. Hopefully the wind will blow it open. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey dale. Yeah. I'm still around. Just busy these days Workin full time, night classes and a 4 year old who's ready to start fishing this year. 

Gator , how are you these days?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Is it really and truly the one and only"Z" ?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Fished today for crappie, the four of us in kayaks fished for about 2.5 hours in the same area and caught over 150 crappie. All released unharmed. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishin express (Apr 6, 2009)

Fished for couple hours with my boy yesterday, great to get the dust knocked off. We did catch a few crappie and a few gills. Thanks to the other boat fishing in same cove, they were catching good and shared their tricks. All fish caught on jigs, all released.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wildeye (May 17, 2008)

Also was out on Buckeye Sunday, catch one nice stripper just south of north bank on an orange crank bait. Also tried worms and other crank bait colors, but no other luck.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I was out on Saturday with my son and we caught a lot of fish - However, just a heads up the lake is I would say about 3 foot low right now. We hit bottom a couple times getting back to a few spots. It was nice to get out and get the dust off the boat and the rods.


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

The Captain and I hit the lake noonish yesterday. Eighteen SLABS in the cooler. All shallow. One Fish Ohio perch. Nope, I did not catch her. 10 March What a day!


----------



## ohiomuskyman (Jan 28, 2013)

Ever heard of muskys coming from the toilet bowl? Know they used to stock but not sure recently.


----------

